

Inside Spotify's Plan to Take on Apple Music - brianwhitman
http://www.fastcompany.com/3049231/tech-forecast/inside-spotifys-plan-to-take-on-apple-music

======
minthd
The thing is - once you get to a decent curation level(and all the big boys
will get there - not that hard) , curation level becomes subjective - and than
you can convince people that your curation is better, by having better
marketing. And who had the best marketing ? Well Apple.

